# hickima



## KtClaire (Jan 26, 2007)

Random question - what's hickima?


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

Do you mean jicama?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J%C3%ADcama


----------



## lanamommyphd07 (Feb 14, 2007)

jicama? At least I'm pretty sure that's how it's spelled. Very yummy, crunchy vege--good raw imo, kind of the texture of apples and carrots combined, if you can imagine--I put it in a salad with grapefruits, kiwi, sweet potatoes, kale, and pineapple.


----------



## KtClaire (Jan 26, 2007)

Well,I feel silly!







: Thank you so much for the link!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts-C00001-01c20hz.html


----------

